# Orange Neos or sunkist?



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I went to the lfs to pick up some new shrimp after they had gotten a large shipment of all kinds, originally i meant to get some red cherries but they also had some yellow, blues and oranges.

I had never seen orange ones before so i got a dozen and brought them home.

but now after some research it seems they may not actually be a variation of Neocaridina but possibly orange sunkist shrimp (Caridina Lanceolata) which means they will not reproduce in fresh water, like amanos.

I don't mind as they will still live happily in my tank for sure but it would have been nice to have them reproduce in there as well.

Can anyone ID them for me? They looked just like the cherries to me,just orange, and there is an orange variation of neo (orange sakura), and I assume that since they were all from the same same shipment that they are indeed neos, but the lfs didnt know. I hope they are.

not the best pics but you get the idea





they were going in and out from behind my moss wall


----------

